
Technical and coding interviews over Skype - whocanfly
https://blogs.skype.com/tips/2017/08/25/how-to-have-technical-and-coding-interviews-over-skype/
======
hdhzy
Errr... I don't think this is as nice as advertised. I did a lot of technical
interviews (as an interviewer) in a format "show me you project and walk me
through it and I'll ask some questions" and for me the most important aspect
was that the interviewee used their own computer, their own tools and showed
their own project. That made the process as stressless as possible. Here Skype
provides a code editor but that can be unfamiliar to the interviewee and may
promote questions like "write fizz buzz" instead of deeper conversation about
more complex design decisions.

